# Estimated Cost of chartering a Transpac 52 for a regatta?



## jordanwillium (Feb 14, 2011)

I am researching the estimated cost of chartering a Transpac 52 for a regatta.

If you can provide links to where you can charter them and sources for your price estimates that would be great!

THANKS!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you have to ask, you can't afford it.  

Your question is so vague as to be unanswerable. If you were renting the boat for the Sydney-Hobart, that would be one thing, if you were renting it for the Marion-Bermuda, that would be another...etc. 

The venue, difficulty and length of the regatta is going to make a big difference in the price. Then there is the fact that you would also probably want to rent the boat for practice prior to the regatta, at least if you're serious about winning. That might involve months of rental if it is a bigger regatta.


----------

